# Gwen Stefani: Neues “No Doubt”-Album angekündigt!



## beachkini (7 Mai 2012)

​
Derzeit ist es recht still um die Sängerin Gwen Stefani. In den letzten Monaten erschien die 42-Jährige kaum in den Medien, weder mit ihren beruflichen Tätigkeiten, noch mit ihrem Privatleben. Na gut, vielleicht wurden ein paar Paparazzi Fotos von Gwen mit ihrer Familie veröffentlicht, aber mehr auch nicht. Nun wissen wir aber, warum Gwen so lange von der Bildfläche verschwand. Es scheint so, als wäre sie sehr beschäftigt damit gewesen mit ihrer Band “No Doubt” neue Songs aufzunehmen.

Gwen meldete sich jetzt via Youtube-Botschaft auf der offiziellen “No Doubt”-Website zurück und das gleich mit all ihren Band-Mitgliedern. Vor etwa elf Jahren brachten die Vier zum letzten Mal ein gemeinsames Album heraus. Seither gingen die die Musiker hauptsächlich getrennte Wege und widmeten sich ihren eigenen Solo-Karrieren. Gwen brachte zum Beispiel ihr äußerst erfolgreiches Solo-Album “The Sweet Escape” heraus. Doch nun ist es so weit und die “No Doubt”-Fans können sich wieder auf neuen Hör-Stoff freuen.

In dem Video stellt Gwen zuerst ihre Band-Mitglieder Tony Kanal, Tom Dumont und Adrien Young vor. Anschließend beginnt Tony die “No Doubt”-Fans einzuweihen. “Wir haben viele Informationen mit euch geteilt, aber es gibt eine Information, die wir euch bis jetzt vorenthalten haben.”, erklärt der Bassist. Dann springt Gwen ein und verkündet feierlich und voller Elan: “Unser neues Album wird am 26. September veröffentlicht!”, worauf die Band in schallendes Gelächter ausbricht. Die Sängerin hat sich im Datum vertan und wird korrigiert. Das neue Album, das bis jetzt noch keinen Namen trägt, wird am 25. September 2012 in die Läden kommen. Auf der Homepage bedankt sich die Band außerdem für all die Unterstützung, die sie in den letzten 25 Jahren bekommen haben und erklären, sie seien sehr stolz auf ihr neues Album und hoffen, dass es den Fans genau so gut gefalle wie ihnen selbst.



Die letzten Candids von Gwen gibts hier:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...oldplay-concert-hollywood-04-05-2012-x49.html


----------



## Q (7 Mai 2012)

:WOW: da bin ich mal gespannt auf die Musik :WOW: :thx: für die Info!


----------



## Punisher (28 Aug. 2012)

ich freu mich


----------

